# Who offers lifetime warranties on frames?



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

Which manufacturer offers lifetime warranties on their frames, assuming you are the original owner who bought from a certified dealer? I know a lot of people offer warranties on manufacturing defects, but does anyone offer a warranty for a bike damaged in a crash?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

why on earth would any company warranty against crash damage? many offer discounted 'crash replacement' deals. many of the larger manufacturers offer lifetime warranty on the normal 'materials & workmanship'.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

As already stated, companies do not offer a warranty on crashed frames. However, a number do offer crash replacement frames at reduced cost.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks. I had seen some of the crash replacement policies... I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing something. Do most people just add their bike as a rider on their home owners insurance policies as a way to cover crash replacement?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

What most people do is try not to crash. you can insure your bike under a home owners or rental insurance policy but I've yet to hear solid assurance that there's a way for a crash or other cause of damage to actually be covered by that. It would cover in home theft, fire damage ect. Basically the same coverage as the other stuff you own.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

OK - thanks. I have always ridden steel frames and never worried about it. I'm starting to look info CF. I've only had one bad spill, when a dog ran into my front tire. My steel frame survived it better than I did, but I guess thats a risk that CF riders have to live with. Thanks for the help.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

You can add what's called a "policy rider" for your bikes. State Farm offers that.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

When I went through a car windshield, the last thing I was worried about was the cost of replacing my frame!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

No one answered the OP's first question!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Carbon can often be repaired for about $500. Sometimes less. Crash replacement frames usually start around $800 to $900. Yes, a lot of money, but in the grand scheme of things, I'd rather pay that then have an insurance claim on my house insurance and watch my premiums go up. In the long run that would cost more.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

nightfend said:


> Carbon can often be repaired for about $500.
> 
> .


That REALLY depends on the damage. To say that it can be often be repaired for "about $500" is like saying that a car that has been in an accident can be often be repaired for "about $2000." Perhaps, with a standard deviation of about $20,000...

That said, I broke a seat stay on a Cervelo and Spyder Composites repaired it to "as new" for $160 including paint matching



nightfend said:


> Crash replacement frames usually start around $800 to $900.


Another overly broad generalization. The biggest factor in the cost of a crash replacement frame is the retail cost of the frame itself. Crash replacement policies seem to be about 75% of the retail cost of the original frame. So, yeah a frame with a retail cost of about $1100 would probably cost you $800 or so under a crash replacement. The crash replacement on my Cervelo R3 ($2400 list for frame) was $1800.

Lastly, as relates to homeowners insurance, once you add in the extra cost to add bike damage to your insurance, then look at the likely high deductible, combined with the high likelihood that the claim will be denied as normal or preventable damage... I think most folks will see that idea is really a non-starter.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> No one answered the OP's first question!


Yes, they did. The OP defined a lifetime warranty as one that replaced crashed frames. There is no company that warranties against externally caused damage.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

No, that was his second question.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Special Eyes said:


> No, that was his second question.


As alluded to in his second question; "a lot". If you would like to try and list them all, go ahead. There is probably more than 100 companies that offer lifetime warranties, and I don't see how it would be productive to attempt to compile a list on this thread.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Special Eyes said:


> No, that was his second question.


if the OP wants to know the 173(flat out guess) bike companies that offer lifetime warranties, he can research it himself. if it were only 3, it would be easy.


----------



## Moonnerd (Feb 18, 2012)

OK - I get it. It was a dumb question. I'm probably going back to steel and not going to worry about it.

As I've been looking at different warranties, I see a lot of 3-5 years, but not a lot of lifetime (excluding crash damage). Sounds like there are more lifetime warranties out there than I realized.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Anaerobic One said:


> Yes there are bicycles sold with a lifetime warranty. Unfortunately the term lifetime means nothing to some of them and the only way to find out is buy one. It seems most offer 2-5 year for defects but not rejects.


Care to quantify this statement? I can think of a few companies that have squirmed out of their lifetime obligations, but 2 or 3 doesn't make for a rule.

The majority are good companies who uphold their warranties. It happens every day.


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Trek offers a lifetime warranty on their road frames.
Limited Warranty - Trek Bicycle


----------



## WTFcyclist (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone offer a warranty for a bike damaged in a crash? 

Insurance companies.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Anaerobic One said:


> How do I quantify? Most manufactures offer 2-5 year warranties. Some offer lifetime warranties, of those that do, some really don't and the only way to know is to buy one have a problem. Then post your problem on a forum and have people put you down for not knowing better.


A few warranty problems does not de-legitimize all lifetime warranties.

Forums are not reality. They represent the extremes.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a related question. How much is an otherwise new frame de-valued because the original lifetime warranty doesn't transfer to the second owner? 10%? 20%? More? Just curious on opinions.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

TimV said:


> Here's a related question. How much is an otherwise new frame de-valued because the original lifetime warranty doesn't transfer to the second owner? 10%? 20%? More? Just curious on opinions.


Used frames are worth half or less than new. I couldn't say how much of that is warranty related.


----------



## dombey19 (Oct 2, 2008)

Schwinn used to offer total lifetime warranty if the frame broke or a weld broke. I worked for a Schwinn distributor and I have seen them replace frames that had literally been run over by cars---if the weld broke or a tube broke. That was about as close to a lifetime warranty as I have ever seen and they took great pride in standing behind it. Of course the frames alone weighed over twenty pounds.


----------



## paul y. (Apr 7, 2008)

Lynskey offers crash (help) and Lifetime on defective.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

^ that's what we've always told people ^...once it's 'used', it's worth half the retail price.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> ^ that's what we've always told people ^...once it's 'used', it's worth half the retail price.


Actually the frame I am considering is allegedly "new". According to the owner, it has never been ridden and never been built-up. The original owner bought it, sat on it (so to speak) and now needs to sell it. The only difference between it and a brand one is the lack of lifetime warranty, since it won't transfer to the second owner. So, is this frame considered 'used'? Is it still worth half of a new one?


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Lastly, as relates to homeowners insurance, once you add in the extra cost to add bike damage to your insurance, then look at the likely high deductible, combined with the high likelihood that the claim will be denied as normal or preventable damage... I think most folks will see that idea is really a non-starter.


Not according to what I was told yesterday by Liberty Mutual out here in Redmond, WA. After 38 years on a steel Paramount, I'm buying a Pinarello Paris and worried about totalling a $4000 frame in one of my all-too-frequent tumbles.

Liberty Mutual is offering me a rider that includes collision with $0 deductible for just under $400 / year. I've never had any claims before, so the first one would not affect my rates. And obviously, I probably wouldn't put in a claim for something small, meaning that if I do end up with higher rates, it'll be because I had some big claims and was glad I had insurance.

I'm inclined to do the rider.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

TimV said:


> Actually the frame I am considering is allegedly "new". According to the owner, it has never been ridden and never been built-up. The original owner bought it, sat on it (so to speak) and now needs to sell it. The only difference between it and a brand one is the lack of lifetime warranty, since it won't transfer to the second owner. So, is this frame considered 'used'? Is it still worth half of a new one?


hmmmm...in that case, it would depend on what the frame is...how 'desireable' it might be. if it's something out of the ordinary it might be worth close to msrp, but it's so hard to say. really depends on how badly someone wants it, and if they have to outbid someone else that wants it.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

cxwrench said:


> hmmmm...in that case, it would depend on what the frame is...how 'desireable' it might be. if it's something out of the ordinary it might be worth close to msrp, but it's so hard to say. really depends on how badly someone wants it, and if they have to outbid someone else that wants it.


Name-brand (not custom) Titanium.


----------



## MikeLord (Nov 22, 2010)

I would think that most big companies will offer a crash replacement. its the small boutique companies that can't afford to


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> Not according to what I was told yesterday by Liberty Mutual out here in Redmond, WA. After 38 years on a steel Paramount, I'm buying a Pinarello Paris and worried about totalling a $4000 frame in one of my all-too-frequent tumbles.
> 
> Liberty Mutual is offering me a rider that includes collision with $0 deductible for just under $400 / year. I've never had any claims before, so the first one would not affect my rates. And obviously, I probably wouldn't put in a claim for something small, meaning that if I do end up with higher rates, it'll be because I had some big claims and was glad I had insurance.
> 
> I'm inclined to do the rider.


$400/year premium with $0 deductible? Oh please. That's essentially a $50 policy with a $350 deductible - that you have to pay even if you don't file a claim.

With a run-of-the-mill repair costing less than $400 at Spyder Composites I'd not be inclined to spend $400 on a rider... especially if I didn't plan on using the insurance for "something small."

How often are your "all too often tumbles"?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Also, there are times companies change ownership and the new owners no longer honor the original lifetime warranty.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> $400/year premium with $0 deductible? Oh please. ...
> How often are your "all too often tumbles"?


If your point is that you're far more knowledgeable and looking for me to kiss your ring, the answer is "maybe" to the first part and "no" to the second.

Here's the deal. I've been riding the same Reynolds 531 Paramount for 38 years. What do I know about carbon bikes?

Steel is real. I don't know that I crash particularly more often or more badly than anyone else but I know crashes happen and that when they do, no one with a steel bike generally has to worry, oh, oh, I wonder if my frame is still okay.

A couple years ago (as it happens, later the same day I took that picture I posted of my Paramount), I took a turn onto a footbridge too fast, ran into the chain link fencing and pretzeled my handlebars around the frame. I needed new handlebars (tough to find original parts for a 38-yo bike) but aside from a scratch, the frame was fine, just like it's always been no matter what I did. I'm afraid a carbon frame might have ended up in pieces.

Then, last year when I switched to clipless pedals (expecting I'd be buying a new bike and didn't want to learn on it), I fell (like everyone does) a few more times on hills. Those were just tip-overs but for all I know, I could have damaged a carbon frame in one of those, too.

The point is, I don't have the personal experience to know what to expect of the durability of carbon, so I'm buying the insurance, at least for the first year or until I have the experience. It's possible you do have the experience already to know what I should do and to know that I'm being very foolish. But I don't know who you are and your behavior doesn't give me a lot of confidence in your judgement. So I think I'll stick to my plan.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> If your point is that you're far more knowledgeable and looking for me to kiss your ring, the answer is "maybe" to the first part and "no" to the second.
> 
> Here's the deal. I've been riding the same Reynolds 531 Paramount for 38 years. What do I know about carbon bikes?
> 
> ...


Ya oughta up your health insurance too, what with such thin skin and all...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nicole Hamilton (Sep 5, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> Ya oughta up your health insurance too, what with such thin skin and all...


What are you, 12? Grow up.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Offering a warranty and getting the company to stand behind it are two different things. Some companies with lifetime warranties are notorious for denying claims so ask about that when you decide on a specific company.


----------



## jtrand (Feb 28, 2012)

You could probably cover your bike under renters/homeowners insurance but I'm not 100% on this statement.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

Trek offered life warranties on their carbon bikes, not sure if they do now though...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Soundtallica said:


> Trek offered life warranties on their carbon bikes, not sure if they do now though...


they still do have a lifetime warranty, but as discussed before it doesn't cover you crashing your bike...


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Nicole Hamilton said:


> If your point is that you're far more knowledgeable and looking for me to kiss your ring, the answer is "maybe" to the first part and "no" to the second.
> 
> Here's the deal. I've been riding the same Reynolds 531 Paramount for 38 years. What do I know about carbon bikes?
> 
> ...


+1. This is a wise decision. I own bikes of both materials and can attests to carbon's strengths. However, unlike most carbon riders, I can also admit to carbon's weaknesses. Those falls you were talking about would have me taking my carbon frames in to be looked over by an expert and hope that their observation is accurate. I would've just glanced over my aluminum bikes. If I had steel bikes, it wouldn't have even crossed my mind that I could crack the frame. Scratches and alignment maybe, but not failure. Carbon does have weaknesses. It's just that all you hear about from the lovers are it's strengths. That can be said about most materials, but the fad is carbon. Aluminum was a fad; Ti was too; Currently carbon is because the profit margins are higher and we're buying it. It's not any better than any other material. If manufacturers could build a bike out of feces, they would if it could be done in a way to make them attractive. My plastic bikes are only used for racing. For everything else, aluminum fits the bill. That's why you don't see carbon touring bikes. If it was made strong enough to handle towing a trailer over long miles, it would probably weigh as much as a steel touring bike.... meaning it wouldn't be worth it since it costs more to manufacture. You know what? Call any manufacturer and ask them about towing a kids trailer on a carbon bike. You suddenly won't hear about how strong carbon is from them . I bet that not one will tell you otherwise.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Moonnerd said:


> OK - I get it. It was a dumb question. I'm probably going back to steel and not going to worry about it.
> 
> As I've been looking at different warranties, I see a lot of 3-5 years, but not a lot of lifetime (excluding crash damage). Sounds like there are more lifetime warranties out there than I realized.


Most companies offer lifetime now, and most of those that don't probably will.


----------

